# 24 and 20 inch rigid disc brake forks



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

In case anyone was looking for a nice light fork for a 24 inch build.

I found these on EBay while looking for other parts

eXotic Carbon Bike Fork Disc Specific for 24 Inch Wheel | eBay

Seem like a decent deal for $150


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Very sweet, they make a 20" disc fork as well.

eXotic Carbon Bike Fork Disc Specific for 20 Inch Wheel | eBay


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Wouldn't trust my kids not to wreck anything carbon first time out - that would be the only problem as far as I can see


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

If not carbon than there's always aluminum. I have one of these forks.

Echo SL 20" Fork at WebCyclery.com

The axle to crown is a little tall (1/2" taller) compared to the standard 20" suspension forks, but would make a sweet fork for those looking for a rigid.
Here is another company with quite a few different options.

20" Forks

One thing I noticed is the the 24" carbon fork has an axle to crown length of 339mm 
(20" 288mm) were as a 20" suspension fork has a 357mm A-C length (Spinner 20"). I am thinking these fork are not suspension corrected forks. 
I will check to see if the 20" Echo fork I have will fit a 24" wheel.
Here is a pic of the 20" Echo fork on one of my frames


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Demo9 said:


> If not carbon than there's always aluminum. I have one of these forks.
> 
> Echo SL 20" Fork at WebCyclery.com
> 
> ...


Speaking of your frames, when are you going to be selling them?


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> Speaking of your frames, when are you going to be selling them?


I have some for sale now. Full suspension and hardtails. PM if your interested in prices.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Demo9 said:


> I have some for sale now. Full suspension and hardtails. PM if your interested in prices.


PM sent


----------

